# gender scan saturday, can't think about anything else . dreading the disappointment



## ladywright123

just wanted to share with people that will hopefully understand what i am going through

i am 16 weeks pregnant with 3 boys already and this is 100 % def my last baby !
i so so so want for this one to be a girl. i found out with each previous pregnancy the sex of the baby and each time the gender disappointment has gotten worse 
i did try some of the swaying tips from in gender but i dont know if i really believe in it.

i am just dreading hearing boy again on saturday, and i am so fed up with all the comments from everyone..... oh bet this one is a girl . blah blah blah . i feel silly but it's like i know i secretly wish/hope this is a girl but i dont want other to say it and i feel so much pressure for this baby to be dg.

and it will be even worse if it is a boy, have to deal with all the condolences i have had in the past which i so rude and upsetting :nope:

i know i am wafferling on, but been awake for hours unable to think about anything else i am glad i am finding out early to give myself time to get over gd but still not sure how i will cope with the disappointment for the 4th and final time as i feel exactly the same so far as i have with my last 3 and deep down i know for sure it's a boy. & please dont get me wrong i love my boys and wouldn't swap any of them for a million girly girls i would i would just like the experience of a little pink one :cry:


----------



## dollych

Awwww I really really hope you get your little girl xxxxx
I think I would feel the same as you too. I found out with this Lo at 16 weeks and had GD very bad up until about 2 weeks ago and it's only my 2nd DS. We are going to TTC again in the next couple of years and I think I would be the same as you, dreading the scan.
Good luck and I really hope you hear it's a girl xxxxxx Let us know xx


----------



## nearlythere38

Awww we definitely in here. At least your wait is nearly over now, i really hope u get your girl. Nobody really understands unless they've been in a similar position. I know this is my last and im also hoping for :pink:

Let us know how u get on!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

I know how you feel! Mine is on Wednesday and I'm nervous as can be. Everyone has been saying "Hope it's a girl!" "Better be a girl!". I hope you get your pink bundle! Let us know! =)


----------



## ladywright123

thank you for the support, will update you saturday afternoon :wacko:


----------



## MikaylasMummy

Good luck Hun.i hope you get your little girl


----------



## JasperJoe

I know exactly how you feel after having 3 boys my self. I felt the same as you kind if knew that this 4th was my last chance and last baby, but was convinced the pregnancy was the same as all 3 boys . I really hope on Saturday you find out that its a pink one. Thinking if you and letting you know it's very normal what your thinking x x


----------



## hannahhlove

Hope you get your girl! This is only my first, and I was happy with either a girl or boy - didn't matter, but I know as I go on to have my second LO in a few years I'll be hoping for a girl since OH only wants two and I really want a girl at some point! Let us know how it goes :flower:


----------



## cckarting

GL!


----------



## No1showgirl

x


----------



## MrsP2be

Thinking of you x x x


----------



## nearlythere38

Good luck today


----------



## ladywright123

i'm back and it's another boy, disappointment doesn't even come close to discribe my feelings. oh course it was nice to see the baby and know he's still in there and as far as i know healthly which is the most important thing
but i feel it's just so unfair i will never get my little girl when i have wanted her so much


----------



## BeccaxBump

I'm so sorry hun. Those feelings will ease at some point. Loads of :hugs:
xoxox


----------



## nearlythere38

Im sorry hun, I am pretty sure I will be in the same boat in a few weeks time and it is taking over my mind at the moment. You need to try give yourself time to deal with the GD and appreciate that it is normal :hugs:


----------



## No1showgirl

x


----------



## dee11

ladywright123 said:


> i'm back and it's another boy, disappointment doesn't even come close to discribe my feelings. oh course it was nice to see the baby and know he's still in there and as far as i know healthly which is the most important thing
> but i feel it's just so unfair i will never get my little girl when i have wanted her so much

hi hun i know exactly how you feel im also having my 4th boy i have cried so much and i feel terrible because he is healthy and i know i ll love him but i so wanted a girl this time and im the same its so unfair not to have her if you need to talk then im here for you xx


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Congratulations on your little boy. I'm sorry you never got your girl. =( I know that feeling of absolute desperation, and it feels so awful. I know you will love your little guy regardless. Just try to think positive! 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## daneuse27

I just want to say that my aunt went through something similar to you - she has 3 boys! And was also very disappointed in the last one being a boy, she wanted a girl like you did.

But you know what? They're all grown up & married now and she has 2 little granddaughters! She has looked after those little girls full since they were babies. Sure its not really the same as it being her "own" baby, but she is still practically raising them and they worship her.

4 boys is a rarity in a family; few families have more than 3 these days and nevermind them all being the same gender! Thats what makes your family special. :) and I think once the disappointment wears off, you are going to have lots of fun in the future. Those boys are going to worship you. :flower:


----------



## cckarting

Congrats on your little man! So sorry you didn't get your princess :hugs:


----------



## Kitten-B

I'm so sorry you didn't get the news you wanted. Can't imagine how you must be feeling with number 4 - I have struggled with just number 2. :hugs:


----------



## JasperJoe

I'm sorry it's your 4th boy. I so wish it was pink for you, but boys are lovely. xx


----------



## lori

:hugs: I'm really sorry that things didn't turn out the way you'd hoped. Congratulations on your little boy & take care of his mom :hugs:


----------



## Mummy2B21

I'm so sorry hun. 4 boys is such a blessing you are very lucky, things happen for a reason, who knows you may have loads of grandaughters one day but i am sure you will have atleast one and you can spoil her rotton. I was my nans only grandaughter she wished for a daughter so much but had 2 boys everyone told me how happy i.made her when i was born, my nan made me feel like the most special girl in the world i was so close with her i lost her at 18 but every time i thibk of her my heart warms as i know how special i was to.her how happy i made her life and how special she was to me.. Ive never had a really close relationship with.my mum like i did with my nan, think positive hun look to the future there is still hope of having a beautiful girl in your life if not your own daughter a grandaughter one of your sons can bless you with, enjoy your sons then enjoy your grandkids don't be sad :) xxx


----------



## JasperJoe

Mummy2B21 said:


> I'm so sorry hun. 4 boys is such a blessing you are very lucky, things happen for a reason, who knows you may have loads of grandaughters one day but i am sure you will have atleast one and you can spoil her rotton. I was my nans only grandaughter she wished for a daughter so much but had 2 boys everyone told me how happy i.made her when i was born, my nan made me feel like the most special girl in the world i was so close with her i lost her at 18 but every time i thibk of her my heart warms as i know how special i was to.her how happy i made her life and how special she was to me.. Ive never had a really close relationship with.my mum like i did with my nan, think positive hun look to the future there is still hope of having a beautiful girl in your life if not your own daughter a grandaughter one of your sons can bless you with, enjoy your sons then enjoy your grandkids don't be sad :) xxx


what you said it beautiful and I have the same relationship with my Nan. xx


----------

